# Re-introduction of Adders to Warwickshire



## Basa (Jul 4, 2011)

Complete long shot, but does anyone know of someone or have any information with regards to the re-introduction of the adder to parts of Warwickshire?

Trying to collect background information on the topic to write a collective summary and plan of action for a piece of university coursework, and old contacts at the local council have disappeared sadly.

Also any reports by people living in Warwickshire of sightings of said animal would be appreciated as well, as in 2008 they were found to be completely void from the county.

Yours sincerely,

Basa


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

According to the Parish BAP they are here but in extremely low numbers. 

"The adder has been recorded at only 3 sites in Warwickshire in the last 5 years but current survey may confirm one other, giving a total of 4 out of the original 18 since 1960. It is therefore considered to be of rare occurrence in the county although this may be due, in part, to a limited survey. Local unofficial sightings are commonplace but given that most turn out to be grass snakes (Natrix natrix), it is essential that these are validated and the correct identification carried out. A review of the status of adders at known adder sites is long overdue and anecdotal evidence would suggest a continued decline. A recent study for EN has indicated that the adder’s national status is declining too."

I'm currently at college doing Countryside Management in Warks and one of my lecturers claims Adders are on the site.


----------



## Basa (Jul 4, 2011)

Cheers, managed to get hold of the county councils environment and conservation officer as well. 

Confirmed sightings from any members of RFUK or even possible sightings within warwickshire would be greatly appreciated. I'm from warwickshire myself so I'll be travelling around any areas with possible or confirmed sightings to gather my own physical evidence of their presence, it would just be nice to have an idea of where to look


----------

